# Gay Surrogacy Overseas - UK clinics offering sperm freezing for transport overs



## paul356 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone

My husband and I are looking into overseas surrogacy.  We've spent months undertaking research but have a couple of questions:

1.  Has anyone had any experience of Tammuz - we are pretty close to signing up with them and have done a fair bit of due diligence but all feedback appreciated. 

2.  Has anyone found any UK based clinics where we can have our sperm frozen for transporting overseas?  Most of the clinics I have spoken to insist on you using them for the surrogacy / IVF treatment and will not release the sperm for overseas delivery.  If you know of a UK clinic that can help, please let me know!

Many thanks in advance for any replies!

Paul


----------



## Cordelia (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Paul


I have tried and tried to get my partners frozen sperm shipped from the UK clinic to our new overseas clinic in Greece and it seems impossible due to the regulations that the HFEA put in place. The clinics aren't allowed to release the sample unless all the boxes are ticked and hoops jumped through and most overseas countries don't meet the criteria.


I wish you every success with your treatment.


Cordelia xxx


----------



## paul356 (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Cordelia!

I'll let you know if we come up with any options!

Regards

Paul


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Paul,

Just sent you a PM. 
Best of luck,
Future Mummy


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Paul hopefully somebody helps you out but I seem to see alot of people eventually fly over to the clinics and deposit a fresh sample as it's cheaper than shipping, renting nitrogen containers and all the hassle.


----------

